# >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)



## bigdaniel (22. Dezember 2013)

*>>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einleitung:*
Dieser Testbericht ist der erste weltweit, der vier Powerboards der Leistungsklasse über 250W behandelt. Das besonderes daran ist, dass dies die einzigen vier Powerboards sind, die einen Stromanschluss für eine PCI-E Grafikkarte haben. Doch warum schreibe ich einen solchen Testbericht? Aktuell entwickel ich das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse auf der Welt (LINK: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?THREADs), welches eine Grafikkarte vom Schlag einer Nvidia GTX780 unterstützt und dabei unter 6 Liter Gehäusevolumen bleibt. Für diese Maße ist es notwendig ein DC-Powerboard intern zu verbauen und dieses mit einem externen Netzteil zu versorgen.


*Begrifflichkeiten:*
DC-Powerboard: Eine Platine welche die Gleichspannung von z.B. 19,5V eines externen Netzteiles, in die für die Komponenten benötigten Spannungen (12V, 5V, 3,3V) umwandelt.


Jack: Ein Jack ist die Buchse, die den Stecker des externen Netzteils aufnimmt.

Jack-Expander: Der Jack-Expander ist die Platine, auf die der Jack aufgelötet ist und externes Netzteil mit DC-Powerboard verbindet. Der Expander ermöglicht das verlängern der Anschlussbuchse zur Gehäuserückseite.

Jack-Shield: Bei dieser Komponente handelt es sich um eine Platine welche im 90° Winkel auf dem X7-ATX-400 angebracht ist und die Jacks beherbergt.

Id-Chip: Ein Chip im externen Dell Netzteilen ab 330W welches dem Netzteil vorgibt welche Maximalleistung bereitgestellt werden soll.

PCB: Steht für “Printed Circuit Board“. Dabei handelt es sich um die Leiterplatine.


*Das externe Netzteil:*
Als externes Netzteil wird das Dell 330W XM3C3 verwendet. Dieses Netzteil hat eine Leistung von 330W und mehr, dies entspricht 16,9+A bei 19,5V. Laut einem Test bei Notebookcheck, soll es bis zu 420W bereitstellen bevor die Notabschaltung greift. Das Netzteil hat den typischen Dell 7,4x5mm Stecker, die Maße 10 cm x 20 cm x 4.3 cm (Breite/Tiefe/Höhe) und ein Gewicht von 1,4 Kilogramm. Das Produkt kann im Dell-Shop für 71,39€ bezogen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Probleme mit dem Netzteil und den Jack-Expandern:*
Leider hatten alle Jack-Expander, bis auf das des Alienware X51 DC-Powerboards einen Fehler. Dieser führt dazu, dass das Dell Netzteil nur 240W Maximalleistung bereitstellt. Dies hängt mit dem Id-Chip im Dell Netzteil zusammen. Dieser Chip teilt dem Netzteil mit, ob es 240W oder 330W bereitstellen soll. Der Chip ist mit dem Id-Pin (Der mittlere Pin der Buchse) verbunden. Ist dieser Pin mit dem Ground-Bereich der Expander-Platine verbunden so läuft das Netzteil mit 330W. Ist dieser mit dem 19,5V-Bereich verbunden, schaltet sich das Netzteil bei einer Belastung von 240W ab. Dies ist eine Schutzfunktion des Netzteils, damit dieses älteren Notebooks nicht zuviel Leistung bereitstellt. Nachdem ich den Pin auf den Expander-Boards vom 19,5V-Bereich getrennt und mit dem Ground-Bereich verbunden hatte, lief jedes DC-Powerboard mit der maximal verfügbaren Leistungsaufnahme. Ich habe die Hersteller bereits informiert und Pico-Box-Factory hat mir bereits bestätigt, dass dies beim finalen Produkt angepasst wurde. Aktuell ist auch nur das 330W Dell Netzteil von dieser Problematik betroffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Testkandidaten:*

*Alienware X51MS-4264 Powerboard:*
Das Powerboard von Alienware ist das Erste seiner Art und findet in dem konsolen-ähnlichen Komplettsystem X51-R2 seine Verwendung. Das PCB ist im schlichten Blau gehalten und hat die Ausmaße 15,9x5,5cm. Die verbauten Komponenten machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Allerdings sind auf der Platine wesentlich weniger Kondensatoren untergebracht als bei der Konkurrenz. Normalerweise wird die Platine von einem 40mm Lüfter gekühlt. Dieser war bei meinem Testobjekt jedoch defekt. Weil in meinem Testaufbau jedoch alle Platinen mit einem 120mm Lüfter gekühlt werden, tut dies nichts zur Sache. Das Powerboard hat eine Maximalleistung von 330W. Folgende Anschlüsse sind auf dem Board vorhanden:

_1x6pin Power Input
1x6pin PCIe*
1xATX 24pin
1x ATX 12V 4pin
1x Molex_

_* Achtung: An diesem Port sollte nur das mitgelieferte Kabel verwendet werden, da das Pinlayout von standard PCI-E Pinlayout abweicht. _

Das Netzteil von Alienware kann leider nicht im Einzelhandel bezogen werden. Mit etwas Glück findet man es bei Ersatzteilhändlern im Ausland oder bei Ebay für 40-60€. Beim Alienware Board stellt sich später noch heraus, dass eine gute Kühlung der DC-Powerboards wahnwitzige Leistungsreserven ermöglichen. Im Internet ließt man das bisher kein X51 Besitzer dem Wandlerboard mehr als 280W entlocken konnten und somit der Betrieb einer GTX 680 nicht möglich ist. Ich konnte dem Board mehr als 350W abverlangen und war nicht in der Lage ein Absturz zu provozieren.
Ein Nachteil am X51 Powerboard ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, denn im ausgeschalteten Zustand, ist ein sehr leises hochfrequentes Fiepen vernehmbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HD-Plex 250W Hi-Fi*
Der zweite Testkandidat kommt von HD-Plex aus Amerika und befindet sich noch im Prototypenstatus. Der Hersteller ist für seine exklusiven passiv gekühlten HTPC-Gehäuse bekannt und versucht sich nun auch auf dem Netzteilmarkt. HD-Plex bewirbt dieses Modell mit einer besonders geringen Ribble-Noise Werten, was vor allem Hi-Fi Liebhaber die exklusive Soundkarten verwenden, zu gute kommen soll. Das Powerboard soll im passiven Betrieb eine Leistung von 250W bereitstellen. Mit aktiver Kühlung sind weitaus höhere Werte erreichbar, wie die folgenden Test beweisen. Der Hersteller hat mir bereits versichert, dass das finale Produkt mit Kühlkörpern ausgestattet wird. Die vier-lagige Platine mit den Ausmaßen 14,9x5,1cm des Prototypen ist rot und soll beim finalen Produkt weiß gefärbt sein.(lecker ) Die verbauten Komponenten machen bis auf die großen Spulen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn diese mit einem Schrumpfschlauch geschützt werden würden.
Interessant ist auch die Anordnung der modularen Anschlüsse, welche alle, bis auf den für die Eingangsspannung, auf einer Seite liegen. 

Folgende Anschlüsse stellt das Board bereit:
_1x4pin Power Input * 
2x8pin EPS (Einer für 8pin 12V CPU und einer für 8pin PCIe) **
1x4pin für Molex und SATA
1xATX 24pin_

_* der 4pin SATA-Stecker und 4pin Power-Input sehen komplett identisch aus. Bei unachtsamer Handhabung könnten die Ports vertauscht werden.
** Es sollte nur das beigelegt EPS zu PCI-E Kabel verwendet werden. Denn das Pin-Out auf der Platine für PCI-E unterscheidet sich zu dem klassischen.
_
Dem Board wird ein ganzer Satz schicker schwarzer Kabel beigelegt. Diese machen alle einen sehr hochwerten Eindruck und haben eine optimale Länge für ITX-Systeme. Vorbildlich finde ich auch das ein EPS 8PIN zu 2xPCI-E (6pin/6+2pin) beiliegt. So kann auf die Verwendung eines PCI-E Y-Kabels verzichtet werden. Leider hat der 6pin Stecker noch das alte PCI-E 6pin Layout und passte nicht in meine GTX 670 (daher musste ich doch zum Y-Kabel greifen). Auch dieser Fehler wurde angemerkt und sollte beim finalen Produkt behoben sein.

Als weiteres Zubehör liegt der Platine ein Jack-Expander mit dem Dell 7,4x5mm Jack bei. Dieser war leider noch von dem weiter vorne beschriebenen Bug betroffen. Doch nach einer kleinen Modifikation meinerseits, funktioniert dieser nun bestens.

Vollständigerweise folgen nun die Angaben für die Maximalleistung auf den einzelnen Spannungsschienen welche für den passiven Betrieb gelten:


Output Voltage|Max DC Current|Full Load DC Current|Output Voltage Tolerance|Ripple Noise
+3,3V|12A|10A|1%|50mV
+5V|12A|10A|1%|50mV
+12V|19A|16A|1%|120mV
+5VSB|2A|1,5A|3%|50mV

Das HD-Plex 250W HiFi soll im Frühjahr 2014 für einen Preis von 50€ verfügbar sein. Angesichts der Leistung ein wirklich sehr guter Preis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Pico-Box-Factory X3-ATX-350*
Pico-Box-Factory ist in Europa noch relative unbekannt, ist im asiatischen Raum aber ein sehr bekannter und geschätzter Hersteller von DC-Powerboards und Pico-Netzteilen. Der erste Testproband von diesem Hersteller wurde auf meine Idee hin und in enger Zusammenarbeit mit mir entwickelt. Bei dieser Version handelt es sich um einen Prototypen in noch einem frühen Stadium. Allerdings möchte ich euch diesen nicht vorenthalten. Der Prototyp hat ein grünes PCB, wohingegen das finale Produkt ein schwarzes erhalten wird. Die Ausmaße orientieren sich an denen der beiden anderen Testkandidaten und betragen 15x4,9cm. Das besondere an diesem Wandlerboard sind die zwei Power-Eingänge. Dadurch besteht die Möglichkeit zwei günstige 200W Netzteile zu verwenden, statt einem teuren. Wahlweise steht der Verwendung eines einzelnen Netzteils wie in meinem Fall nichts im Wege.  Ein weiterer Vorteil des X3 ist, dass auf der Rückseite des PCBs das Pin-Layout jeder Buchse beschrieben ist. So können leicht eigene Kabelsets gesleevt werden, ohne dass der Modder Gefahr läuft, Kabel falsch zu Stecken. Das finale Produkt wird außerdem einen passiven Kühlkörper erhalten und eine Leistung von 350-400W bereitstellen können. Es kommen hochwertige Bauteile zum Einsatz und im Gegensatz zu dem Modell von HD-Plex sind die Spulen in einem Gehäuse verborgen. Leider weißt auch der Prototyp noch ein paar Fehler auf. So lag auch bei diesem der Id-Pin des Jack-Expanders auf 19,5V und nicht auf Ground. Des Weiteren hat der Prototyp noch Startprobleme. Diese äußern sich darin, dass der Powerswitch 3 Sekunden gedrückt gehalten werden muss, bevor das System startet. In den 3 Sekunden stottern die Lüfter des Systems wie ein altersschwacher Motor. Der Hersteller arbeitet bereits an dem Problem.

Folgende Anschlüsse bietet das Board:
_2x4pin Power Input
1x6pin zu SATA und Molex
1xATX 24pin
2x8pin EPS (Einer für 8pin 12V CPU und einer für 8pin PCIe) **
** Es sollte nur das beigelegt EPS zu PCI-E Kabel verwendet werden. Denn das Pin-Out auf der Platine für PCI-E unterscheidet sich zu dem klassischen._

Dem fertigen Produkt wird ein kompletter Satz modularer Kabel beiliegen sowie ein Jack-Expander mit 2xDell Jack. Ein Veröffentlichungsdatum sowie ein Preis sind mir aktuell nicht bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Pico-Box-Factory X7-ATX-400*
Der X7 ist ein weiteres Produkt von Pico-Box-Factory. Das Powerboard dient ursprünglich als Ersatz für ein normales ATX-Netzteil. Daher entsprechen die Bohrungen und Ausmaße denen der AC-DC-Brüder. Anders als bei den anderen Testkandidaten wird hier der Jack mit einem Schield realisiert. Dieses ist im 90° Winkel zum PCB angebracht, auf dem ebenfalls zwei Jacks vorhanden sind. Das Board erkennt automatisch, wie viele Netzteile angeschlossen sind und belastet diese passend. Das PCB ist genau wie das Alienware Board blau eingefärbt. Es kommen sehr viele Kondensatoren zum Einsatz und die Spulen sind wie beim X3 in einem flachen Gehäuse untergebracht. Die Platine ist 15cm lang und 8,5 cm breit. 
In Punkto Leistung ist das X7 das stärkste Wandlerboard im Test. Es können 400W und 450W Peak abgerufen werden. Daher bietet es sich an, zwei 240W Dell Netzteile zu verwenden. Die Spannungswandler werden mit einem sehr großen Kühlkörper gekühlt. Außerdem liegt dem Board ein weiterer Kühler mit Mountingplate bei, auf dem das Board geschraubt wird, um dann an die Aussparung in der Gehäuserückseite befestigt werden zu können. Der  Kühler auf der Adapterplatte dient eher zu optischen Zwecken, als das er zur Kühlung beiträgt. 

Folgende Anschlüsse bietet das Board:
_2xJack 7,4x5mm für Dell und HP Netzteile
3x6pin zu SATA und Molex
1xATX 24pin
2x8pin EPS (Einer für 8pin 12V CPU und einer für 8pin PCIe) **
** Es sollte nur das beigelegt EPS zu PCI-E Kabel verwendet werden. Denn das Pin-Out auf der Platine für PCI-E unterscheidet sich zu dem klassischen._

Dem X7 liegt ein ganzer Satz Kabel bei, welche optisch leider nicht viel her machen, sondern eher an ein Netzteilkabelbaum aus dem Jahr 2000 erinnert. 

Vollständigerweise folgen nun die Angaben für die Maximalleistung auf den einzelnen Spannungsschienen welche für den passiven Betrieb gelten:



5V|Efficiency|3,3V|Efficiency|12V|Efficiency
1A|90%|1A|89%|1A|90%
3A|92%|3A|92%|3A|93%
5A|91%|5A|89%|5A|91%
8A|89%|8A|89%|15A|89%
15A|88%|15A|88%|22A|89%

Das Netzteil ist aktuell leider nicht lieferbar, daher auch der hohe Preis bei Aliexpress. Allerdings soll sich dies im Frühjahr 2014 wieder ändern. Dann ist das Netzteil für ca. 70€ zu haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testsystem:*
Das Testsystem besteht aus einem Intel I5 2500K, welcher für den dritten Test bis auf 4,4Ghz übertaktet wird, einem Asrock Z77E-ITX Motherboard, einer NVIDIA GTX 670, 8GB DDR3 PC1600 RAM und einer Curcial M4 SSD mit 64GB.
Leider habe ich aktuell noch keine größere Grafikkarte. Wer daher aus dem Raum Schleswig-Flensburg kommt und mir seine Grafikkarte bereitstellt, den kann ich gerne besuchen kommen und weitere Test nachholen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Testparkcour:*
Die Netzteile werden alle aktiv durch einen 120mm Lüfter gekühlt und müssen die folgenden drei Tests 30min lang bestehen. Ein Test gilt als bestanden, wenn das Wandlerboard sich nicht auf Grund von zu hoher Temperatur oder Last abschaltet. Zum erreichen der maximalen Last werden der 3D Mark 2011 im extreme Mode, sowie Prime95 simultan gestartet.


Test1: I5 2500K default, NVIDIA GTX 670 default = Last 230W, Peak 250W

Test2: I5 2500K default, NVIDIA GTX 670 +122% Powertarget und 1,05V auf der GPU = Last 270W, Peak 300W

Test3: I5 2500K @4x4,4Ghz, NVIDIA GTX 670 +122% Powertarget und 1,05V auf der GPU = Last 320W, Peak 370W



DC-Powerboard|Test 1|Test 2|Test 3
Alienware X51 330W|PASS|PASS|PASS
HD-Plex 250W HiFi|PASS|PASS|PASS
X3-ATX-350|PASS|PASS|PASS
X7-ATX-400|PASS|PASS|PASS

Leider hab ich es mit der verwendeten Hardware nicht geschafft, eines der Netzteile an die Leistungsgrenze zu bringen. Dies zeigt deutlich, dass bei guter Kühlung deutlich mehr aus den Wandlerboards geholt werden kann. Nun könnte sich jemand fragen, woher weiß er denn, dass auch eine GTX 780 laufen würde. 100%ig weiß ich es nicht, aber die übertaktete GTX 670 kommt schon sehr stark an die Leistungsaufnahme der GTX 780 heran.


*Fazit:*
Ein Fazit ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch etwas schwierig, denn zwei der Testkandidaten befinden sich noch im Prototypstatus und das Produkt von Alienware lässt sich  nicht einzeln  beziehen. Lasse ich diese Gesichtspunkte außer Acht, so haben mir das HD-Plex 250W HiFi und das X3-ATX-350 am besten gefallen. Die Boards haben ein schickes Platinenlayout, sind sehr klein und bieten massig Leistung. Außerdem würde eine Kombination aus Dell 330W und HD-PLEX 250W HiFi gerade mal  120€ kosten. Angesichts der Exklusivität dieser Produkte ein fairer Preis. Daher können wir nur gespannt auf 2014 warten, wenn die finalen Versionen der Produkte erscheinen und sich vielleicht noch weitere Hersteller in dieses Marktsegment wagen. Außerdem dürft ihr natürlich gespannt bleiben wie sich mein Projekt „A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt“ entwickelt.


*Letzte Worte:*
Ich bedanke mich abschließend bei HD-Plex für die Bereitstellung des 250W HiFi und die gute Zusammenarbeit mit Pico-Box-Factory. 
Vielen Dank fürs lesen und nun ist euere Meinung gefragt. Was haltet ihr von den Wandlerboards und habt ihr noch weitere Fragen an mich?


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup*

*Update:*
Finale Bilder vom HD-Plex 250W HiFi gerade von HD-Plex erhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem 2. Bild ist die Backplate fürs PCB zu sehen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

Eine Frage hätte ich eben.
Ich würde das HD-Plex 250W ebenfalls in meinen Cube bauen wollen, beansprucht würde es mit maximal 200-220W wenn ich Übertakten sollte, was wiederum von der Kühlung abhängt.
Reicht die Kühlung der Aluplatte aus (Würde mit einem Wärmeleitklebepad von Akasa etc an die Seitenwand des Cubes kommen, die besteht zusätzlich aus 3,5mm Alu) um bei der Beanspruchung stabil zu laufen oder sollte ein Lüfter auf das PCB gerichtet sein ?
Kann im Moment noch nicht abschätzen ob der Luftstrom an der Stelle des Netzteils ausreichend ist.

Danke schon mal


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

Bei geforderten Leistung kann das Netzteil passiv betrieben werden. Daher sollte es nicht notwendig sein ein Lüfter auf das PCB zu richten.


----------



## TheR3venger (4. März 2014)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

Habe dir noch ne pn geschrieben,
Ist es denn auch möglich anderen dc-boards mit besserer kühlung mehr leistung abzuverlangen


----------



## v3nom (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

Coole Sache! Wo bekommt man denn das Dell NT relativ günstig? Bei Dell direkt kostet das 156€ und auf eBay wäre ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, ob das originale sind.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

bei amazon gibts des für um 100 euro  falls das noch aktuell sein sollte


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: >>Weltpremiere<< DC-Powerboards über 250W Roundup (Die ITX Netzteile der Zukunft?)*

x3 ATX Netzteil ist nun auch verfügbar


----------

